

Heavy Dropbox and Email user? - kenkasan

We are looking for feedback for a new personal assistant concept. You can sign up at www.sweetj.co. All we ask is your feedback.
======
philiphodgen
[http://sweetj.co](http://sweetj.co) clickable

------
kenkasan
Sweet Jane is an email personal assistant for sending and get files to and
from Dropbox

------
ilankasan
What does sweetj do for me?

------
peggolson
Inresting....will try it

